

SSD Prices in Free-Fall: The Next DRAM? - rangibaby
http://www.techpowerup.com/168069/SSD-Prices-in-Free-Fall-The-Next-DRAM-.html

======
rangibaby
I found this interesting: "Hard drive prices refuse to budge after last year's
floods that struck manufacturing facilities in Thailand, _even as
manufacturers turn record profit._ "

~~~
jblow
If I were a hard drive manufacturer, and I saw the inevitable swooping-in of
SSDs to replace my mainstream market, I would enter a strategy of taking
profit now, because there won't be much profit to take on these devices in the
future.

